# U.K. Cons ???



## DeFox (Nov 9, 2010)

need some help here please ? , does anyone know any websites were i could find out about uk cons please or someone that knows about them, thanks.


----------



## anotherbloodywolf (Nov 10, 2010)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_furry_conventions

Not the best list, but if you spend some time then you should be able to pick them out.

Alternatively, this!


----------



## DeFox (Nov 10, 2010)

thanks


----------



## Tuss (Nov 10, 2010)

Confuzzled (Manchester) and RBW (London), Scoticon for Scotland.


----------

